# Ideas please on how to ease eldery dogs joints



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

My female boxer is just over 11 years old and her back legs have been giving her problems for a while.

It looks so painful when she is trying to stand up from lying down.  

She has heart problems and is on meds for it.

We had to have our other boxer put to sleep last week due to her having cancer and REALLY don't want to lose her as well anytime soon so any ideas would be gratefully received.

Many thanks in advance

Michelle x


----------



## sarahblaneuk (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi hun,
sorry to hear you you had to put your dog down 

My german shepherd cross has hip problems and arthritus in his back legs and we give him glycoflex prescribed by the vet and it seems to really help with the pain and discomfort he feels. http://www.glycoflex.com/glyco-flex-canine.php

You could also try pedigree joint care as i've heard these are supposed to be really good and easy for the dog to take as its a chew stck, they also come in 2 strengths.

Hope this helps 

/links

Sarah x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi - sorry to hear you recently lost your dog  

I give my girl Arthriti-Um - she could barely climb the stairs but within a month she was beating me to the top. I would definately recommend it and can be bought over the counter. I think the one I have been using has been discontinued and replaced with Arthriti-um Plus but I have looked and seems to contain the same ingredients, I need to order some thinking about it. Totally natural too.

http://www.puddlepetcare.co.uk/acatalog/Arthriti-UM_Tablets.html

Good luck, hope she's feeling better soon
Jovi x

/links


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Smelly, long time no speak!

Have you been to the vets with her? They could probably give her some metacam, if its arthritis. You could also try glucosamine with chondroitin as that can be of help.

Sorry to hear about your other old girl......must have been hard!

Love
Carol


----------



## sarahblaneuk (Nov 26, 2006)

I also think metacam is brilliant and we seen improvement within days of being given it from the vet   I think the vet is the best person for advice as it could be a number of things affecting her. Hope she feels better soon


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

Thankyou all so much for your replies.

I ordered some Arthriti-Um last night, thanks Jovigirl for the link.

The vet prescribed some tablets earlier this year (no idea what) and they made her really sick (everywhere I might add   )

Hi weeble, hope you are well.

Michelle x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Shelley, vet probably gave you Rimadyl which CAN cause vomiting but not always, there are plenty of other drugs you could try if you like. Make an apt if you are still having problems to discuss. ELderly dogs dont have to spend there later years of life in pain, there is plenty of different choices.   Metacam, PLT, Rimadyl, Cosequin, different diet foods that can help, accupuncture, hydrotherapy.
Good Luck and pats to the dog!  

Lou xx


----------

